# "Rassen" könnten zukünftig aus D&D verschwinden



## Darkmoon76 (10. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Rassen" könnten zukünftig aus D&D verschwinden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *"Rassen" könnten zukünftig aus D&D verschwinden*


----------



## hawkytonk (10. Juli 2020)

Und der Wahnsinn geht weiter...


----------



## HanFred (10. Juli 2020)

Das macht es im Grunde nur vielseitiger. Allerdings spielen wohl viele jetzt bereits nicht die aktuelle Version sondern die, die der DM am besten kennt (meine Kumpels sind glaub bei 3.5 stehen geblieben).
Der Begriff "Rasse" ist in diesem Zusammenhang halt wirklich falsch. Ja ja, Fantasy, ich weiss, und doch sind Arten und Ethnien nicht dasselbe. Rassen sind was für Zuchttiere.


----------



## TheSinner (10. Juli 2020)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Und der Wahnsinn geht weiter...



Was für ein Wahnsinn? Der, Spieler zu zwingen endlich mal die Rübe anzumachen und sich Gedanken zu machen über die Figuren? Falls ja: ich bin als langjähriger Pen&Paper-DM definitiv an Bord bei sowas. Ich spiel zwar nicht D&D aber kenn das System natürlich und kann nur begrüßen wenn das *Rollen*spiel weiter betont wird.


----------



## Basileukum (10. Juli 2020)

Hört sich vernünftig nach der Umsetzung einer Ideologie an, welche gerade in der realen Welt an der Realität scheitert, eventuell hält es sich dann noch etwas länger in Phantasiewelten. 

Natürlich gibt es Rassen, manche sind schwarz, andere gelb, andere braun, weitere rot, wiederum andere weiß. Und jeder ist halt das was er ist. Genauso ist es dann halt in Rollenspielen, da gibt es halt Elfen, Zwerge oder Orks, was weiß ich. 

Von Rollenspielen erwarte ich, daß diese Spaß bringen und Spannung, den politischen Müll darf man gerne draußen lassen, ansonsten sollen sich halt die Leute gleich hinsetzen und "Mein Kampf" oder "Das Kommunistische Manifest" lesen oder niemals zum Kaggen gehen, ohne die "Mao Bibel". 

Der Hintergrund ist natürlich noch ein perfider, es geht beim aktuellen Beitrag hier um das schnöde Geld. Um sich wichtig zu machen und etwas in der PRmaschinerie zu verwursten, um das Franchise D&D zu promoten tut man etwas humanistisches, man wirkt gegen den "Rassegedanken" und schwimmt auf einer aktuellen Welle. Das ist nun sowas von ekelhaft und verlogen, als würde Cola 100.000 Flaschen an verhungernde Schwarze in Afrika spenden, weil es den "Durst" löscht und auch noch Kalorien dabei dabei hat, also teilweise "satt" macht.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Rassen, manche sind schwarz, andere gelb, andere braun, weitere rot, wiederum andere weiß. Und jeder ist halt das was er ist.



Nope, das ist eben rassistischer Bullshit. Lerne, Dich davon frei zu machen.

https://www.swr.de/wissen/1000-antworten/warum-gibt-es-keine-menschenrassen-tierrassen-gibt-es-doch-auch-100.html


----------



## Strauchritter (10. Juli 2020)

Das macht DSA mit der 5. Edition sei Jahren. Dein SC hat halt das "Kulturpaket" Thorwaler statt "Rasse" Thorwal. 
Wirkt sich nullkommagarnicht aufs Spiel aus. Der Aufschrei ist diesmal also unnötig.


----------



## ribald (10. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nope, das ist eben rassistischer Bullshit. Lerne, Dich davon frei zu machen.
> 
> https://www.swr.de/wissen/1000-antw...nrassen-tierrassen-gibt-es-doch-auch-100.html



Haarspalterei, soll er das Wort doch gegen Arten austauschen. 
Recht hat er meiner Meinung nach trotzdem. 
Vor lauter "Bullshit" siehst du wohl den Wald nicht mehr.


----------



## Javata (11. Juli 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Haarspalterei, soll er das Wort doch gegen Arten austauschen.
> Recht hat er meiner Meinung nach trotzdem.
> Vor lauter "Bullshit" siehst du wohl den Wald nicht mehr.



Du hast den verlinkten Text auch nicht gelesen oder? Sowohl Arten als auch Rasse ist schlicht falsch im Bezug auf Menschen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2020)

Javata schrieb:


> Du hast den verlinkten Text auch nicht gelesen oder? Sowohl Arten als auch Rasse ist schlicht falsch im Bezug auf Menschen.



ich bezweifel dass Leute die hier so groß dagegen sind und das schlimm finden dass "Rasse" verschwindet überhaupt den Artikel gelesen haben, weder die Zusammenfassung oder das Original
sonst würde man sich nicht wieder wie so _Soziale Ungerechtigkeits Krieger_ aufspielen obwohl es nicht mal darum geht dass Rassen verschwinden oder der Begriff, sondern eigentlich eher der Focus geändert wird
aber wie so oft, nicht andere stellen einen in Ecken, sie weißen nur darauf hin in welche man sich mit den getroffenen Aussagen selbst gestellt hat

Zumal, was ganz deutlich macht dass die SUW den Artikel garantiert nicht gelesen hat und nur versucht mit der primitiven "das war schon immer so" Keule kommen will oder am Ende überhaupt keine Ahnung von D&D hat:
Warum geht keine auf die Spielmechanischen Probleme ein? Wo sind die Nachteile bei Gemischtrassigen Figuren? Ich meine Bonie schön ung gut aber wenn man NUR vorteile mitnimmt wird das Spiel ja eher Lahm. Es kann sein dass im Supplementle mehr drin enthalten ist und der Artikel nur nicht darauf eingeht, aber Meh. Da seh ich eher das Problem das Leute nicht unbedingt ihren Charakter nach der besten Rassen/Klassen Kombination erstellen, sondern noch auf andere Boni gehen mit Eltern und Großeltern
So Sachen wie Genetik und wie das möglich ist kann man zum Glück den Vorbildern ignorieren, weil das Problem war schon beim Gilgamesch Epos nicht vorhanden und NOCH weiter kann man schriftlicht auch nicht mehr gehen

Aber ja, wie immer die Frage: wo ist das Problem? 
Ich meine wenn man das auf die Reale Welt überträgt, dann haben wir ja schon so auch hier bestimme Klischeés wie das Leute aus dem hohem Norden eher ruhig, stoischen Charakter zugesprochen werden, die vielleicht noch gut mit Seefahrt und Fischen können und dabei ist es ja egal ob die Familien 20 oder 3 Generationen da leben, dann hast halt ein Nachteil auf Charisma, aber Bonus auf Seefahrt und Fischen

Aber bisher lässt das bei bestimmten Leuten halt wieder nur sehr tief blicken wenn man eigentlich nur am Thema vorbeijammert und versucht sich im feinen Licht darzustellen wenn kein Wort darüber verlohren wird über was es geht


----------



## Gast1664917803 (11. Juli 2020)

Javata schrieb:


> Du hast den verlinkten Text auch nicht gelesen oder? Sowohl Arten als auch Rasse ist schlicht falsch im Bezug auf Menschen.



Menschen?
Ok.
Aber Fantasiewesen wie Elfen, Zwerge, Menschen und Orks etc., die in D&D miteinander Kinder zeugen können, also nah genug miteinander verwandt sind (wie ein Wolf oder ein Dobermann mit einem Yorkshire Terrier) und in diesen Fällen ja keine Magie eingesetzt wird?
Quark.


----------



## Frullo (11. Juli 2020)

Ich finde es interessant, wie man durch Umbenennung, Umdeutung und anderen sprachlichen Mitteln versucht, Assoziationen zu ändern.

Ob es nun "Putzfrau" oder "Raumpflegerin" oder "Pflegefachperson weiblichen Geschlechts" heisst, der Inhalt ist (für mich) noch immer derselbe... Liegt das an meinem Alter? Bin ich für solche Wortspielereien einfach schon zu festgefahren, meine Neuronen schon zu fest verdrahtet? Ist das einfach etwas, was man für künftige Generationen macht? Und: Wirkt es auch bei jüngeren Leuten?


----------



## 0Sephiroth0 (11. Juli 2020)

@Frullo 

"Ob es nun "Putzfrau" oder "Raumpflegerin" oder "Pflegefachperson weiblichen Geschlechts" heisst, der Inhalt ist (für mich) noch immer derselbe... Liegt das an meinem Alter? Bin ich für solche Wortspielereien einfach schon zu festgefahren, meine Neuronen schon zu fest verdrahtet?"

Nö. Eher am gesunden Menschenverstand würde ich sagen.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juli 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Haarspalterei, soll er das Wort doch gegen Arten austauschen.
> Recht hat er meiner Meinung nach trotzdem.
> Vor lauter "Bullshit" siehst du wohl den Wald nicht mehr.



Artikel nicht gelesen?

Es gibt keine Menschenarten bzw. -rassen - jedenfalls nicht mehr, der "homo sapiens" ist die einzig verbliebene Menschenart. 

Das, was lange als "Rassen" fälschlicherweise bezeichnet wurde und noch wird, sind maximal "Farbschläge", wie man es bei Tieren kennt, wie bspw. schwarze und cremefarbene Labradore. Der Vergleich hinkt natürlich ein wenig, aber tatsächlich sind Menschen, egal welcher Hautfarbe, genetisch fast zu 100% identisch. 

Die Kriterien für "Rasse" sind außerdem ziemlich willkürlich gewählt. "Weiße" mit roten, blonden, schwarzen Haaren sollen zur ein und derselben "Rasse" gehören, aber bei Menschen dunkler Hautfarbe trifft das nicht zu. Ebenso bei Menschen unterschiedlicher Körpergröße? Unterschiedlichen Ohrenformen (Ohrläppchen "frei" bzw. "angewachsen")?

Die Wissenschaft, in dem Fall die Genetik, hat das längst widerlegt. Wer sich immer noch solcher veralteter Vorstellungen bedient, nun, der ist vergleichbar mit jenen, die einmal geglaubt habe, die Erde sei eine Scheibe und der Mittelpunkt des Universums... 

EDIT: Zum eigentlichen Thema, in Fantasy-Welten habe ich übrigens kein Problem mit unterschiedlichen "Rassen", selbst wenn man eventuell den Begriff überdenken sollte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ob es nun "Putzfrau" oder "Raumpflegerin" oder "Pflegefachperson weiblichen Geschlechts" heisst, der Inhalt ist (für mich) noch immer derselbe.



Für mich nicht. 

Putzfrauen bzw. Raumpflegerinnen kümmern sich um die die Reinigung von Objekten, während eine Pflegefachperson Menschen pflegt. Letzteres passt also nicht in die Reihe.


----------



## ribald (11. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> EDIT: Zum eigentlichen Thema, in Fantasy-Welten habe ich übrigens kein Problem mit unterschiedlichen "Rassen".



Sehr gut! Du ich will in dem P&P-Fantasy-Rollenspiel, einfach nur Spaß haben und ein Abenteuer erleben. 

"Inwiefern man ohne den in innerweltliche Konflikte führenden Rassismus dann noch Helden braucht die spannende Abenteuer erleben um ebenjenen Missstand zu beseitigen muss mir bitte jemand nochmals schlüssig erklären. Ich kapier es nämlich nicht."

Das ganze wirkt auf mich auch eher so, dass alles, was auch nur im Entferntesten damit zu tun hat, gestrichen werden soll. Es sind doch alles nur rein fiktive Rassen!
("Rassen", selbst wenn man eventuell den Begriff überdenken sollte.") Ja – geschenkt! Im Bezug auf P&P-Fantasy aber eher weniger...
"Artikel nicht gelesen?" Nein, kurz 5 Sekunden lang überflogen und von daher, entschuldige.


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Für mich nicht.
> 
> Putzfrauen bzw. Raumpflegerinnen kümmern sich um die die Reinigung von Objekten, während eine Pflegefachperson Menschen pflegt. Letzteres passt also nicht in die Reihe.



Dann nimm das eine raus und ersetze es durch Reinigungsfachkraft oder einfach nur Putze und ganz Hochgesteckt auch Hauswirtschafterin.
Frullo wollte eben nur aufzählen das viele unterschiedliche Formen der Bezeichnung doch das gleiche ergeben und oftmals nur benutzt werden um etwas besser darzustellen als es ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann nimm das eine raus und ersetze es durch Reinigungsfachkraft oder einfach nur Putze und ganz Hochgesteckt auch Hauswirtschafterin.
> Frullo wollte eben nur aufzählen das viele unterschiedliche Formen der Bezeichnung doch das gleiche ergeben und oftmals nur benutzt werden um etwas besser darzustellen als es ist.


Aber dann ist sein Beispiel ja schon ein sehr anschauliches, weil es zeigt, dass unterschiedliche Formen der Bezeichnung eben nicht das gleiche erheben, je nachdem, wie es jemand interpretiert bzw. assoziiert. Und in diesem Fall ist es noch nichtmal subjektiv, sondern objektiv. So einfach ist Sprache dann ja doch nicht. 

Fand ich in dem Fall halt ein wenig bezeichnend.


----------



## HanFred (11. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber dann ist sein Beispiel ja schon ein sehr anschauliches, weil es zeigt, dass unterschiedliche Formen der Bezeichnung eben nicht das gleiche erheben, je nachdem, wie es jemand interpretiert bzw. assoziiert. Und in diesem Fall ist es noch nichtmal subjektiv, sondern objektiv. So einfach ist Sprache dann ja doch nicht.
> 
> Fand ich in dem Fall halt ein wenig bezeichnend.



Auch die Wirkung auf die zu Bezeichnenden sollte man nicht ausser Acht lassen, denn die sind betroffen, die anderen nicht wirklich.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2020)

HanFred schrieb:


> Das macht es im Grunde nur vielseitiger. Allerdings spielen wohl viele jetzt bereits nicht die aktuelle Version sondern die, die der DM am besten kennt (meine Kumpels sind glaub bei 3.5 stehen geblieben).
> Der Begriff "Rasse" ist in diesem Zusammenhang halt wirklich falsch. Ja ja, Fantasy, ich weiss, und doch sind Arten und Ethnien nicht dasselbe. Rassen sind was für Zuchttiere.



Nö, ist er nicht. Es kommt halt drauf an.

Wenn wie in Warcraft beispielsweise die Zwerge ursprünglich aus Stein erschaffen und erst später mit dem "Fluch des Fleisches" belegt wurden, sind die natürlich eine andere Rasse als zb ein Mensch.

Wenn hingegen ebenfalls in Warcraft die Elfen und Trolle evolutionstechnisch gemeinsame Ahnen haben, und die einen bloß am magischen Wasser gelebt haben, sind das streng genommen keine unterschiedlichen Rassen, sondern eben nur Ethnien.


----------



## ribald (11. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber dann ist sein Beispiel ja schon ein sehr anschauliches, weil es zeigt, dass unterschiedliche Formen der Bezeichnung eben nicht das gleiche erheben, je nachdem, wie es jemand interpretiert bzw. assoziiert. Und in diesem Fall ist es noch nichtmal subjektiv, sondern objektiv. So einfach ist Sprache dann ja doch nicht.
> 
> Fand ich in dem Fall halt ein wenig bezeichnend.



Ufffff Pflegefachperson, sehr schwerer Job und wird auch leider nur sehr wenig honoriert. Ich hab da großen Respekt für so Menschen.


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Ufffff Pflegefachperson, sehr schwerer Job und wird auch leider nur sehr wenig honoriert. Ich hab da großen Respekt für so Menschen.



Also ich denke in der Gesellschaft weiß so gut wie jeder wie Knüppelhart dieser Job ist. Ich denke mit Honoriert meinst du wohl eher das er viel zu niedrig bezahlt wird.


----------



## Frullo (11. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Für mich nicht.
> 
> Putzfrauen bzw. Raumpflegerinnen kümmern sich um die die Reinigung von Objekten, während eine Pflegefachperson Menschen pflegt. Letzteres passt also nicht in die Reihe.



Hast recht, letzteres passt nicht in die Reihe.


----------



## Frullo (11. Juli 2020)

0Sephiroth0 schrieb:


> @Frullo
> 
> "Ob es nun "Putzfrau" oder "Raumpflegerin" oder "Pflegefachperson weiblichen Geschlechts" heisst, der Inhalt ist (für mich) noch immer derselbe... Liegt das an meinem Alter? Bin ich für solche Wortspielereien einfach schon zu festgefahren, meine Neuronen schon zu fest verdrahtet?"
> 
> Nö. Eher am gesunden Menschenverstand würde ich sagen.



Du hast bestimmt gute Gründe mir gesunden Menschenverstand abzusprechen - wärst Du auch so freundlich mir zu erklären, welche?


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ob es nun "Putzfrau" oder "Raumpflegerin" oder "Pflegefachperson weiblichen Geschlechts" heisst, der Inhalt ist (für mich) noch immer derselbe...


Wie wär's mit _"Fachkraft für Logistik unwesentlicher Materie"_? 

Auch schön: der Beruf als _"Domizilprodukt Manager"_. 



Batze schrieb:


> Dann nimm das eine raus und ersetze es durch Reinigungsfachkraft oder einfach nur Putze und ganz Hochgesteckt auch Hauswirtschafterin.


Ähm, eine Hauswirtschafterin ist was anderes als eine Putzfrau.

Eine Hauswirtschafterin erstellt Speisepläne, kalkuliert für die Einkäufe, kauft ein, kocht, backt, konserviert, kümmert sich um Kinder, versorgt Kranke, arbeitet im Garten (gerne auch, um dort was zu ernten), wäscht Wäsche, macht Handarbeiten, bessert Kleidung aus, deckt und dekoriert Tische & Räume für Feiern ... - im Prinzip: Hausfrau als Beruf - mit allem, was dazu gehört. Nicht nur "Putzfrau".


----------



## Frullo (11. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber dann ist sein Beispiel ja schon ein sehr anschauliches, weil es zeigt, dass unterschiedliche Formen der Bezeichnung eben nicht das gleiche erheben, je nachdem, wie es jemand interpretiert bzw. assoziiert. Und in diesem Fall ist es noch nichtmal subjektiv, sondern objektiv. So einfach ist Sprache dann ja doch nicht.
> 
> Fand ich in dem Fall halt ein wenig bezeichnend.



Sorry, war auch noch ziemlich früh am Morgen...


----------



## ribald (11. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich denke in der Gesellschaft weiß so gut wie jeder wie Knüppelhart dieser Job ist. Ich denke mit Honoriert meinst du wohl eher das er viel zu niedrig bezahlt wird.



Beides.


----------



## Frullo (11. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit _"Fachkraft für Logistik unwesentlicher Materie"_?
> 
> Auch schön: der Beruf als _"Domizilprodukt Manager"_.


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm, eine Hauswirtschafterin ist was anderes als eine Putzfrau.
> 
> Eine Hauswirtschafterin erstellt Speisepläne, kalkuliert für die Einkäufe, kauft ein, kocht, backt, konserviert, kümmert sich um Kinder, versorgt Kranke, arbeitet im Garten (gerne auch, um dort was zu ernten), wäscht Wäsche, macht Handarbeiten, bessert Kleidung aus, deckt und dekoriert Tische & Räume für Feiern ... - im Prinzip: Hausfrau als Beruf - mit allem, was dazu gehört. Nicht nur "Putzfrau".


Das stimmt natürlich. Aber rate mal wo die meisten Menschen mit dieser Ausbildung landen? Sie landen bei Reinigungsfirmen oder Privat als Putzfachkraft. Ist leider so.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sorry, war auch noch ziemlich früh am Morgen...



Für mich auch. 

Wäre ich nicht selbst eine „Pflegefachperson“, hätte ich das wahrscheinlich auch überlesen und gar nicht weiter wahrgenommen.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Aber rate mal wo die meisten Menschen mit dieser Ausbildung landen? Sie landen bei Reinigungsfirmen oder Privat als Putzfachkraft. Ist leider so.


Hast du da eine Statistik zu? Genausogut könnten die ja in Großküchen oder Wäschereien landen. Oder noch mit einer Pflege-Nachschulung ergänzt als Rund-um-die-Uhr Betreuung im Haushalt Pflegebedürftiger angestellt sein.


----------



## 0Sephiroth0 (11. Juli 2020)

Ich habe dir gesunden Menschenverstand ZU-, nicht ABgesprochen, denn ich handhabe es ebenso. Egal wie man *etwas* verpackt, der Inhalt bleibt gleich.


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hast du da eine Statistik zu? Genausogut könnten die ja in Großküchen oder Wäschereien landen.



Was am Ende aufs gleiche bei rauskommt und ihrer Ausbildung nicht gerecht wird. Glaube es mir bitte. Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb wo das Gang und Gäbe ist und bekomme das jeden Tag wo z.B. neue Leute, meist Frauen eingestellt werden, auch als ausgebildete Hauswirtschafterin, bei uns werden die aber noch gut, also nach Tarif bezahlt. Und ich bin lange in der Branche mit drin wo ich das genau sehe und beobachte. Ich sitze da zwar etwas woanders, sehe aber gerade was diese Ausbildung Wert ist, nämlich fast gar nichts. Ist leider so. Nur die wenigsten, meist Frauen schaffen es sich da richtig zu positionieren.


----------



## Frullo (11. Juli 2020)

0Sephiroth0 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir gesunden Menschenverstand ZU-, nicht ABgesprochen, denn ich handhabe es ebenso. Egal wie man *etwas* verpackt, der Inhalt bleibt gleich.



Bitte entschuldige das Missverständnis


----------



## 0Sephiroth0 (11. Juli 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige das Missverständnis



Kein Ding.


----------



## HanFred (12. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nö, ist er nicht. Es kommt halt drauf an.
> 
> Wenn wie in Warcraft beispielsweise die Zwerge ursprünglich aus Stein erschaffen und erst später mit dem "Fluch des Fleisches" belegt wurden, sind die natürlich eine andere Rasse als zb ein Mensch.



Wohl eher eine andere Art oder Spezies, nicht? 
"In der Biologie wird die Bezeichnung heute vermieden. Von Rassen wird heute nur noch in Zusammenhang mit der Tierzucht gesprochen, um absichtlich eigene Populationen zu erschaffen, die bestimmte Merkmale aufweisen. " (...) "Aktuell wird „Rasse“ taxonomisch nur noch für Haustiere und Kulturpflanzen verwendet (vergleiche Rasse (Züchtung)), ist wissenschaftlich obsolet und kommt mehr und mehr außer Gebrauch." - Wikipedia

Der Begriff "Rasse" war also schon immer unscharf, wurde auf verschiedene Ebenen der Abstammung oder auch nur auf äusserliche Merkmale angewendet. In der Zucht mag er eine gewisse Bedeutung behalten, ansonsten sollten wir vielleicht wirklich Abschied davon nehmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2020)

HanFred schrieb:


> * In der Zucht mag er eine gewisse Bedeutung behalten, ansonsten sollten wir vielleicht wirklich Abschied davon nehmen.*



This!


----------



## steelburner (12. Juli 2020)

Uff. Also ich sehe hier mindestens 3 Komponenten:
1. Spielmechanisch
2. Biologisch/Wissenschaftlich
3. Politisch

Zu 1. muss man halt schauen wie man es in das Gesamtkonzept integriert, es ist halt deutlich einfacher bestimmte Konsequenzen an klar definierten Eigenschaften festzumachen. Es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied ob man ca. 10 verschiedene "Rassen" hat oder tausende Kombinationen aus Abstammung und Kultur. Wer mal ein bisschen mit Kombinatorik herumgerechnet hat, kann sich sicher vorstellen, wie schnell da die Anzahl der Möglichkeiten explodieren kann.

Zu 2. ist ja eigentlich nur die Frage, ob die richtigen Begriffe benutzt werden oder nicht. Bei dem Begriff "Rasse" kommt man um die politische Komponente leider nicht herum, also wäre es vielleicht gut einen anderen zu verwenden um es davon abzukoppeln? Vielleicht Species (en)/Art (de)?

Zu 3.: Da muss man sehr gut aufpassen, ob man nur den Begriff "Rasse" aus politischer Korrektheit heraus nicht benutzen will, oder ob man wirklich die kritischen Theorien da ran lassen will (Critical Race Theory), die Rassismus in jedem Element der Gesellschaft sehen und problematisieren wollen, und prinzipiell niemals zufriedenzustellen sind. 
Wenn das gleiche dann noch mit Geschlecht/Gender aufgezogen wird, und immer neue Arten der Benachteiligung problematisiert werden, schiebt sich die Erfüllung der aktuellen Anforderungen der Ideologie so sehr in den Vordergrund, dass ein schlüssiges Spielkonzept kaum noch umsetzbar ist, und interessante Charaktere und immersive Spielatmosphäre unmöglich werden.


----------



## Basileukum (12. Juli 2020)

Da ist ja was los hier.  

Lustig wie sich Menschen, egal was diese nun für "gut" befinden, sich gleich sektiererisch auf eine "Seite" schlagen. Wie ausgenutzte Bauern auf dem Schachbrett. Opfer. Unsere Ahnen lachen sich den Arsch ab über das spätrömisch dekadent verblödete Verhalten, ich mein he, die haben so einen Affenzirkus einfach eingerissen (fast wortwörtlich). 

Wer gibt uns denn die Schlagwörter? "Triggerbegriffe", auf welche wir dann reagieren müssen, mit Mustern, welche uns anerzogen wurden? Wer bestimmt denn was "gut" ist und ist das auch wirklich gut, wie ich es erkenne, wenn ich mich bemühe? Wer macht denn die "Seiten" (hier kann man sich mal zu Teile und Herrsche, wie der Pöbel regiert wird, informieren usw.)?

Wir müßen vorallem als "westliche" Gesellschaft(en) feststellen, daß wir über Jahrhunderte verblödet wurden und es derzeit immer noch nicht besser ist als im Mittelalter von dem wir uns so gerne bräsig distanzieren. Geistloses Gekreische und Gegacker, fremdbestimmt und nicht kraftvoll in sich ruhend, das wird nicht ganz reichen am Ende.


----------



## HanFred (12. Juli 2020)

Besonders geistreich ist dein Erguss jetzt aber auch nicht gerade.


----------



## BoredMarcus (12. Juli 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Das macht DSA mit der 5. Edition sei Jahren. Dein SC hat halt das "Kulturpaket" Thorwaler statt "Rasse" Thorwal.
> Wirkt sich nullkommagarnicht aufs Spiel aus. Der Aufschrei ist diesmal also unnötig.



Naja, sorry. Aber das ist so nicht korrekt.

Es gibt diese Kulturpakete, aber das Kapitel davor heiß "Spezies" (ab S.87 in den Basisregeln). Und dort kann man zwischen den üblich Verdächtigen wählen (Elfen, Menschen,Zwergen). Und diese haben auch abweichende Werte. Also genau das, was man bei D&D jetzt abschaffen will.
Man sieht durchaus viele Veränderungen gegenüber der letzten DSA-Version, z.B. dass das Wort "Rasse" nicht mehr verwendet wird, aber ganz verschwunden ist die Thematik nicht. 

Außerdem gibt es bei D&D eben größere Unterschiede in den spielbaren Rassen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ein 2,50 m großer Goliath die gleiche Stärke haben soll wie ein 90 cm großer Gnom finde ich das schon grenzwertig.

Ich finde aber, du hast durchaus recht, Die DSA Kulturpakete könnten ein gutes Vorbild für eine ähnliche Lösung in D&D sein.


----------



## Kashban (12. Juli 2020)

Javata schrieb:


> Du hast den verlinkten Text auch nicht gelesen oder? Sowohl Arten als auch Rasse ist schlicht falsch im Bezug auf Menschen.



Hier geht es aber gar nicht um verschiedene Menschenrassen, sondern unterschiedliche Spezies.


----------



## Kashban (12. Juli 2020)

Oh Mann. Jetzt drehen sie komplett durch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Juli 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber gar nicht um verschiedene Menschenrassen, sondern unterschiedliche Spezies.


Dann ist der Begriff "Rasse" trotzdem falsch.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2020)

Ich finde es weiterhin interessant wie um ein Begriff gejammert wird, aber nur einer macht sich irgendwie gedanken um das Spiel und dann auch noch mit welchen Aussagen gejammert wird, nun, wie ich meinte, also wer mit so Sprüchen ums Eck kommt dass die komplett durchdrehen kann man schon mal absprechen die Artikel gelesen zu haben

also die die auf die Trolle antworten sind mal ausgenommen


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> also die die auf die Trolle antworten sind mal ausgenommen



Du meintest bestimmt Personen trollischer Abstammung


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

Ach ist das schön !
Keine Rassen, also kein Rassismus, ergo alles wird gut, das Problem ist vom Tisch.


----------



## ribald (13. Juli 2020)

Ach, hier sind bestimmt auch einige dabei die gar kein P&P spielen


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ach ist das schön !
> Keine Rassen, also kein Rassismus, ergo alles wird gut, das Problem ist vom Tisch.



Tatsächlich ist die Idee dahinter, dass das langfristig dazu führt, dass Rassismus verschwindet, wobei einzelne Begriffe natürlich nur ein kleiner Baustein sind. 
Rassismus entsteht ja nicht aus dem luftleeren Raum, sondern es sind verfestigte Denkmuster und -strukturen, die leider von Generation zu Generation überliefert werden und die es aufzubrechen gilt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

Wir sollen also nicht aus der Vergangenheit lernen, sondern sie tilgen und vergessen um Probleme zu eliminieren oder besser weg ignorieren ... interessantes Konzept.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wir sollen also nicht aus der Vergangenheit lernen, sondern sie tilgen und vergessen um Probleme zu eliminieren oder besser weg ignorieren ... interessantes Konzept.



Dreh mir bitte nicht die Worte im Mund herum. 
Wir sollten aus der Vergangenheit lernen, wie wir die Gegenwart und die Zukunft besser gestalten können. 
Es geht nicht darum, die Vergangenheit zu "eliminieren", sondern einzusehen, dass manche Konzepte u. Ideen *vielleicht* überdacht werden sollten und ggf. ersatzlos gestrichen. 
"Kinderarbeit", "Sklaverei" und meinetwegen "Menschenopfer" hält ja heutzutage auch niemand mehr für eine gute Idee.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]"Kinderarbeit", "Sklaverei" und meinetwegen "Menschenopfer" hält ja heutzutage auch niemand mehr für eine gute Idee.


Ähhhh .... also ... Einspruch!


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ähhhh .... also ... Einspruch!



Ich wusste es


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ähhhh .... also ... Einspruch!



* "...mit Ausnahme einiger weniger, dafür umso mehr Gestörter..." 

Jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dreh mir bitte nicht die Worte im Mund herum.
> Wir sollten aus der Vergangenheit lernen, wie wir die Gegenwart und die Zukunft besser gestalten können.
> Es geht nicht darum, die Vergangenheit zu "eliminieren", sondern einzusehen, dass manche Konzepte u. Ideen *vielleicht* überdacht werden sollten und ggf. ersatzlos gestrichen.
> "Kinderarbeit", "Sklaverei" und meinetwegen "Menschenopfer" hält ja heutzutage auch niemand mehr für eine gute Idee.


Das passt aber super dazu was insgesammt abgeht, anstelle Denkmäler unter kritischen Gesichtspunkten mittels einer Plakette zu erweitern um zum nachdenken anzuregen, reisst man sie ja besser ab. 

Es erinnert mich an diesen Spruch "Negerkuss und Zigeunerschnitzel sagt mann ja nicht mehr ! Ist Führerschein noch OK?" der die Kernproblematik unterstreicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das passt aber super dazu was insgesammt abgeht, anstelle Denkmäler unter kritischen Gesichtspunkten mittels einer Plakette zu erweitern um zum nachdenken anzuregen, reisst man sie ja besser ab.



Grundsätzlich bin ich als studierter Historiker natürlich erst einmal gegen die unkritische Zerstörung von historischen Denkmälern, jedenfalls ohne vorhergehende Prüfung.

Aber nicht alles, was alt ist, ist automatisch erhaltenswert. Sicherlich gehört ein Teil davon ins Museum, dort auch mit entsprechend kritischer Würdigung. Im öffentlichen Raum haben aber m. E. solche Denkmäler nichts (mehr) verloren. 



> Es erinnert mich an diesen Spruch "Negerkuss und Zigeunerschnitzel sagt mann ja nicht mehr ! Ist Führerschein noch OK?" der die Kernproblematik unterstreicht.



Wo liegt denn eigentlich das Problem darin, einer Sache einen anderen Namen zu geben? Es ist ja nicht so, dass "Schokoschaumküsse" verboten wären, oder "Paprikaschnitzel nach Balkan-Art". Aus "Raider" wurde auch "Twix"...oder gibt's noch Leute, die heute noch "Twix" sagen? 

Ich habe den Eindruck, manche Leute verbinden damit eine sehr persönliche Gängelung, eine Einschränkung ihrer Lebensart. Aber ist es wirklich zu viel verlangt, sich bei sowas wie einem Namen umzugewöhnen?


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2020)

Warum sollte Führerschein nicht in Ordnung sein? Der Schein, der kein Schein mehr ist, berechtigt zum Führen eines Kraftfahrzeuges. Ich seh da das Problem nicht ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum sollte Führerschein nicht in Ordnung sein? Der Schein, der kein Schein mehr ist, berechtigt zum Führen eines Kraftfahrzeuges. Ich seh da das Problem nicht ...


"Führer" ist halt auch so ein historisch problembehaftetes Ding.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> "Führer" ist halt auch so ein historisch problembehaftetes Ding.



Ich habe zwar bisher nicht mitbekommen, dass sich diesbezüglich ernsthaft jemand beschwert hätte, aber wenn Dich der Begriff stört und Du gerne möchtest, dass er nicht mehr verwendet wird, was hindert Dich daran, politisch aktiv zu werden und dafür zu sorgen, dass der Begriff in seiner bisherigen Form nicht mehr verwendet wird, also bspw. "KFZ-Lizenz", o. ä. ?


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> "Führer" ist halt auch so ein historisch problembehaftetes Ding.


Bitte?!

Was ist hier bitte anstößig?!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KD6kXZtn-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Ich könnte mich als Füüührrrrrrer anbieten!*


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar bisher nicht mitbekommen, dass sich diesbezüglich ernsthaft jemand beschwert hätte, aber wenn Dich der Begriff stört und Du gerne möchtest, dass er nicht mehr verwendet wird, was hindert Dich daran, politisch aktiv zu werden und dafür zu sorgen, dass der Begriff in seiner bisherigen Form nicht mehr verwendet wird, also bspw. "KFZ-Lizenz", o. ä. ?


Höhö ... das möchte ich bei der Verkehrskontrolle erleben.

"Fahrzeug- und Führerschein sowie den Perso bitte!"
"WAS ERLAUBEN SIE SICH SIE RECHTE SAU!!11"
[...]

Da hast du sicherlich ganz viel Spass! Selbst wenn du auf dämlich tust, bei einigen Hanseln sicherlich nicht so schwer ... "Führerschein?! Sie meinen die offizielle und beglaubigte Erlaubnis zum ordnungsgemäßen Steuern und Betreibens eines Kraftfahrzeuges?!" "Jenau, den Führerschein bitte!" "Sie meinen wohl ... [...]".

Irgendwo sollten wir die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen und der Führerschein hat nichts mit dem Führer zutun, der Negerkuss und das Zigeneuer-Schnitzel ... nun ja, ne?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich als studierter Historiker natürlich erst einmal gegen die unkritische Zerstörung von historischen Denkmälern, jedenfalls ohne vorhergehende Prüfung.
> Aber nicht alles, was alt ist, ist automatisch erhaltenswert. Sicherlich gehört ein Teil davon ins Museum, dort auch mit entsprechend kritischer Würdigung. Im öffentlichen Raum haben aber m. E. solche Denkmäler nichts (mehr) verloren.


Kleines Problem !
Bis vor einigen Jahren standen z.B. die Pyramiden sinnbildlich für Bauten durch Sklavenarbeit, wenn man die im frühen 20Jahrhundert als Symbol der Sklaverei geschliffen hätte, wären diese "Kulturschätze" Geschichte. mMn ein sehr heikles Thema Dinge zu tilgen anstelle sich damit auseinander zu setzen.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aus "Raider" wurde auch "Twix"...oder gibt's noch Leute, die heute noch "Twix" sagen?


In bestimmten Ländern wird die Marke "Raider" für das Produkt noch benutzt, nur so am Rande.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, manche Leute verbinden damit eine sehr persönliche Gängelung, eine Einschränkung ihrer Lebensart. Aber ist es wirklich zu viel verlangt, sich bei sowas wie einem Namen umzugewöhnen?


Natürlich ist eine Umgewöhnung lästig und somit für Leute oft negativer behaftet wie das alte Wort, weil sie eben nie etwas negatives damit verbunden haben.
Ich z.B. habe nur positive Assoziationen mit "Negerküsse" oder "Zigeunerschnitzel"


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> [...]Ich z.B. habe nur positive Assoziationen mit "Negerküsse" oder "Zigeunerschnitzel"


Du bist bestimmt auch so ein Kandidat der Berliner sagt, hmm?!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt auch so ein Kandidat der Berliner sagt, hmm?!


Selbstverständlich !

Pfannkuchen sind die flachen Dinger und Krapfen haben eine Namensgebende hakenähnliche Form!

Wiener Schnitzel auch nicht zu vergessen ...
btw wer benutzt denn noch "spanische Grippe" wo jederman doch weiss das die aus Amiland kam.


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine Umgewöhnung lästig und somit für Leute oft negativer behaftet wie das alte Wort, weil sie eben nie etwas negatives damit verbunden haben.
> Ich z.B. habe nur positive Assoziationen mit "Negerküsse" oder "Zigeunerschnitzel"


Allerdings musst du dir nur andere Begriffe angewöhnen, während sich vorher sehr viele Menschen erniedrigt gefühlt haben. Was wiegt deiner Ansicht nach schwerer? 
Worte und Denkmäler haben Rassismus ein Stück weit normalisiert und das gilt es nun zu ändern. Dabei liegt es IMHO nicht an uns, die davon nicht betroffen sind, darüber zu urteilen. Den Vergleich mit tausende Jahre alten Bauwerken halte ich für etwas weit hergeholt, die betroffenen Denkmäler sind im Vergleich noch sehr, sehr jung.

Edit: Berliner und Wiener Würstchen beziehen sich meines Wissens nicht auf äussere Merkmale von unterdrückten oder auch nicht unterdrückten Gruppen. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung, weshalb die so heissen. Das Wiener Schnitzel kommt wohl einfach von da. Nicht? Das ist doch nicht dasselbe...


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich !


... bis eben konnte ich dich noch leiden, Keule!



> Pfannkuchen sind die flachen Dinger!


Das sind Eierkuchen und für die abgehobenen User *hust Bremse hust* sind das Crêpes.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> sind das Crêpes.


Das ist die Zeitungsqualität der Pfannkuchen.


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2020)

Die Dinger heissen Omelett! Crêpes sind doch hauchdünn!


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

Also bitte:

Crêpes, oder Palatschinken sind hauchdünn, Pfannkuchen sind deutlich dicker.

Das lecker gefüllte - idealerweise mit Marillenkonfitüre oder Hiffenmark -  Schmalz- bzw. Siedegebäck  heißt natürlich "Krapfen".  
Da gibt's doch überhaupt keine Diskussionsgrundlage. 

EDIT: Omelett besteht ausschließlich aus Ei, vlt. maximal ein Schuss Sahne bzw. Milch, aber auf keinen Fall Mehl. Zumindest hierzulande.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2020)

*Hände über den Kopf schlag*

Bremse! Bitte! Übernimm du! Ich hab schon Schaum vor'm Mund und meine Knöchel sind gaaaaanz weiß!!1



Aber ... so sehr ich mit euch über Essen diskutiere, wir sollten schon "Ontopic" bleiben: Rassen. In einem Fantasyspiel.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

HanFred schrieb:


> Allerdings musst du dir nur andere Begriffe angewöhnen, während sich vorher sehr viele Menschen erniedrigt gefühlt haben. Was wiegt deiner Ansicht nach schwerer?


Natürlich bin ich mir näher, was für eine Frage. 



HanFred schrieb:


> Worte und Denkmäler haben Rassismus ein Stück weit normalisiert und das gilt es nun zu ändern. Dabei liegt es IMHO nicht an uns, die davon nicht betroffen sind, darüber zu urteilen. Den Vergleich mit tausende Jahre alten Bauwerken halte ich für etwas weit hergeholt, die betroffenen Denkmäler sind im Vergleich noch sehr, sehr jung.


Das Problem ist wo man dort eine Grenze ziehen will !
100, 200, 500, 2000 Jahre ?


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wo man dort eine Grenze ziehen will !
> 100, 200, 500, 2000 Jahre ?



Hast du denn irgendwo einmal von jemandem gehört, der die Pyramiden einreissen wollte? Gut, der IS mag viele uralte Kulturdenkmäler zerstört haben, aus anderen Gründen, allerdings würde ich den IS jetzt weder als unterdrückte noch als schützenswerte Gruppe bezeichnen. Da ziehe _ich_ eine Grenze. Die Zeitliche Grenze ist erreicht, wenn Wunden verheilt sind und nicht nach einer fixen Anzahl Jahren.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich mir näher, was für eine Frage.



Kann man natürlich, aber dann darf man auch kein Problem damit haben, dass die Mitmenschen einen vielleicht als etwas rücksichtlos wahrnehmen.



> Das Problem ist wo man dort eine Grenze ziehen will !
> 100, 200, 500, 2000 Jahre ?



Ich würde, wie gesagt, die Grenze weniger an Altergrenzen, als vielmehr am historischen Wert festmachen. Eine Statue von einem Sklavenhändler hat imho keinen besonders großen Wert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

HanFred schrieb:


> Die Zeitliche Grenze ist erreicht, wenn Wunden verheilt sind und nicht nach einer fixen Anzahl Jahren.


Ich wollte anhand von dem Beispiel in verbindung dem Drang von "korrektiven Maßnahmen" aufzeigen wie problematisch es sein kann historische Dinge zu zerstören.
Die IS hat das aus ihrem verqueren Weltbild heraus getan, wenn man so sieht was da aktuell alles geschieht ist es schon fast Banane was für ein Grund dahinter steht, vor allem wenn man betrachtet was alles auf etwas völlig anderem gebaut wurde.

Natürlich muß man darüber reden aber Entfernen/Zerstören halte ich für sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kann man natürlich, aber dann darf man auch kein Problem damit haben, dass die Mitmenschen einen vielleicht als etwas rücksichtlos wahrnehmen.


Schmeiße der den ersten Stein der sich selbst / seine Famillie nicht näher ist als jemand eine Wohnung weiter.  

Oder sagen wir es so, was ich so provokant geäußert habe machen mindestens 99/100 genau so, aber die wenigsten sind ehrlich genug das zuzugeben.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Schmeiße der den ersten Stein der sich selbst / seine Famillie nicht näher ist als jemand eine Wohnung weiter.
> 
> Oder sagen wir es so, was ich so provokant geäußert habe machen mindestens 99/100 genau so, aber die wenigsten sind ehrlich genug das zuzugeben.



Worum ging's nochmal? 

Ahja, es ging darum, sich vielleicht ein wenig rücksichtsvoller und reflektierter anderen gegenüber zu verhalten, etwas, dass einen persönlich nichts weiter kostet als ein klein wenig Aufmerksamkeit und die Bereitschaft, sich *minimalst* zu verändern.

Das ist doch keine Frage von "Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste und Blut-ist-dicker-als-Wasser".


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kann man natürlich, aber dann darf man auch kein Problem damit haben, dass die Mitmenschen einen vielleicht als etwas rücksichtlos wahrnehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde, wie gesagt, die Grenze weniger an Altergrenzen, als vielmehr am historischen Wert festmachen. Eine Statue von einem Sklavenhändler hat imho keinen besonders großen Wert.



*Anmerkung*
Statuen die von Rassisten aufgestellt wurden haben auch nicht umbedingt sonderlich einen Wert, was gerne mal vergessen wird wenn eine der "Bürgerkriegshelden" Statuen abgerissen wird dass die von den Daugthers of the Confederation aufgestellt wurden
Es wäre halt so als würden irgendwelche Nazis hier eine Statue von irgendeinem SS-General aufstellen wollen und dann sagen: JA, aber das ja Historie!!!

Und die Statue in England wollte da auch niemand mehr stehen haben

Btw. wir sagen auch nicht mehr Juddeferzel zu den kleinen Chinakrachern oooder allgm. lehren nicht mehr das Rutherfordsche Atommodell oder versuchen Ahnenforschung bei Straftätern, außer bei Dingen die heute nicht mehr Aktuell sind und durch Falsifikation veraltet sind bzw. man gemerkt hat dass das eigentlich nur Rechter Murks ist


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> *Anmerkung*
> Statuen die von Rassisten aufgestellt wurden haben auch nicht umbedingt sonderlich einen Wert, was gerne mal vergessen wird wenn eine der "Bürgerkriegshelden" Statuen abgerissen wird dass die von den Daugthers of the Confederation aufgestellt wurden
> Es wäre halt so als würden irgendwelche Nazis hier eine Statue von irgendeinem SS-General aufstellen wollen und dann sagen: JA, aber das ja Historie!!!



Wobei man hier auch differenzieren muss. Eine Statue von Robert E. Lee? Sollte m. E. aus der Öffentlichkeit verschwinden, allerdings hat sich der Mann durchaus einen Platz im Museum (oder meinetwegen an speziellen Orten, wie bspw. West Point) verdient.

Der Mann war selbst weder Sklavenhalter, noch ein Befürworter der Sklaverei. Ja, aus heutiger Sicht war er sicherlich ein Rassist, da er Schwarze als "unterentwickelt" ansah, aber für die damalige Zeit und v.a. vor seinem sozialen Hintergrund darf man ihn m. E. nicht verurteilen.
Sein großer Fehler war, für die C.S.A. gekämpft zu haben. Und diejenigen, die die Symbole dieser Rebellion heute noch hoch halten, sind in erster Linie nur eines: verdammte Rassisten. Und leider dienen dann auch Symbole wie z. B. Statuen von Lee weniger dazu, einen großen General zu ehren, als vielmehr die Erinnerung an eine rassistische Sklavenhalter-Gesellschaft hochleben zu lassen...


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wobei man hier auch differenzieren muss. Eine Statue von Robert E. Lee? Sollte m. E. aus der Öffentlichkeit verschwinden, allerdings hat sich der Mann durchaus einen Platz im Museum (oder meinetwegen an speziellen Orten, wie bspw. West Point) verdient.
> 
> Der Mann war selbst weder Sklavenhalter, noch ein Befürworter der Sklaverei. Ja, aus heutiger Sicht war er sicherlich ein Rassist, da er Schwarze als "unterentwickelt" ansah, aber für die damalige Zeit und v.a. vor seinem sozialen Hintergrund darf man ihn m. E. nicht verurteilen.
> Sein großer Fehler war, für die C.S.A. gekämpft zu haben. Und diejenigen, die die Symbole dieser Rebellion heute noch hoch halten, sind in erster Linie nur eines: verdammte Rassisten. Und leider dienen dann auch Symbole wie z. B. Statuen von Lee weniger dazu, einen großen General zu ehren, als vielmehr die Erinnerung an eine rassistische Sklavenhalter-Gesellschaft hochleben zu lassen...



Ich weiß und in Gettysburg darf der ja auch gerne stehen bleiben, da passt der auch hin, aber halt auch so sehr wie ein Hitler den Platz im Wachsfiguren oder anderen Musseen hat
Aber bei diesen Statuen geht es ja auch nicht um die Person die da steht sondern eher mit welcher Intention die da aufgestellt wurden und am Ende war der auch ein netterer Typ als George Washington
Würden so Nazis eine Statue von Rommel aufstellen dann bestimmt aus anderen gründen

Und eigentlich ging das ja eher darum dass man die Spielmechaniken bei der Charaktererstellung ändern möchte 
Fraglich wer von denen die sich SO sehr darüber aufregen überhaupt D&D spielen


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

@Enisra mit ihrem Nazi Gebrüll. 
So langsam reicht es wirklich.
Fällt dir noch etwas anderes ein als immer und immer wieder es zu betonen. Bist du selbst betroffen? Scheint wohl so.
Tut mir dann wirklich leid, aber lass es irgendwann einmal. Du machst dich doch seit Jahren hier dazu nur lächerlich.
Nazis und Andersdenkende gab es nicht nur in der NS Zeit, die gibt es auch heute, Millionenfach, und das weit weg von diesem Gedanken, aber das eigentliche Gedankengut und der Hass/bzw. die Inakzeptanz auf anderes Denken auf andere Formen des Lebens ist genau das gleiche. 
Sogenannte Religionen die nichts anderes zulassen als ihre eigenen Ideologien, und diese sind pro Antisemitismus nicht mal abgeneigt, ja die findest du direkt vor deiner Haustür, Millionenfach. Denk mal lieber darüber nach.
Dieser NS Gedanke im Großen sitzt genau gegenüber vor deiner Haustüre. Denk mal darüber nach.
Aber soweit geht es bei dir und wohl auch einigen anderen hier nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber soweit geht es bei dir und wohl auch einigen anderen hier nicht.



Vorsicht, Batze, damit kommst Du gefährlich nahe in den Bereich strafrechtlich relevanter Relativierung der NS-Verbrechen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du das gar nicht beabsichtigst.

Ja, Antisemitismus existiert nach wie vor und er ist viel älter als der Nationalsozialismus. Es gab auch früher schon Pogrome gegen Juden, wo ganze jüdische Viertel massakriert wurden. Das "Besondere" (oder besser: außergewöhnlich abartige) am Nationalsozialismus war die planmäßige, im industriellen Maßstab durchgeführte Massenvernichtung von menschlichem Leben. Und das ist eine ganz andere "Qualitätsstufe". 

Also besser die Klappe halten, bevor man Unsinn schwätzt...


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Nazis und Andersdenkende gab es nicht nur in der NS Zeit, ...


Sich mit Nazis in einen Topf werfen und dann darüber wundern, daß keiner darauf reinfällt, daß ein Faschist nicht zum Nicht-Faschist wird, wenn er sich "andersdenkend" nennt.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2020)

Nun
Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber manche lesen halt auch echt nur das was sie wollen und außer mich zu verurteilen nicht Nazis als Nazis bezeichnen zu dürfen kommt auch nicht bei rum
Vorallem würde ich ja eher mal vorschlagen eher ein Geschichtsbuch in die Hand zu nehmen wer von 1933 bis 1945 an der Macht war und wie man Leute nennt die diese Zeit heute nich gut finden und an so Dingen wie Rassen- und Ahnungforschung glauben oder sicher gerne auch Statuen von Verbrechern aufstellen würden

Ich glaube nicht dass ich es bin, der sich gerade ein Loch gräbt oder vor der eigenen Tür kehren sollte


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Batze, damit kommst Du gefährlich nahe in den Bereich strafrechtlich relevanter Relativierung der NS-Verbrechen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du das gar nicht beabsichtigst.
> 
> Ja, Antisemitismus existiert nach wie vor und er ist viel älter als der Nationalsozialismus. Es gab auch früher schon Pogrome gegen Juden, wo ganze jüdische Viertel massakriert wurden. Das "Besondere" (oder besser: außergewöhnlich abartige) am Nationalsozialismus war die planmäßige, im industriellen Maßstab durchgeführte Massenvernichtung von menschlichem Leben. Und das ist eine ganz andere "Qualitätsstufe".
> 
> Also besser die Klappe halten, bevor man Unsinn schwätzt...



Ja da gebe ich dir recht. Das war falsch formuliert von mir. Die systematische Ausrottung einer gewissen Kultur war schon Extrem. Da habe ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Sorry.

Oder doch nicht?
US Ausrottung der Ureinwohner, anders durchgeführt, aber vom Gedanken her eine ganze Kultur auszurotten nicht weit entfernt. Das mal nebenbei.

Und meine Klappe halte ich hier eh nicht,solltest du doch wissen. Und Unsinn rede ich auch nicht.


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2020)

Für mich ist das Problem, dass Ausgrenzung durch Umbenennung auf die Dauer nicht verschwindet. Wenn die Kriterien nicht an einem äusseren Merkmal festgemacht werden, dann hält der Sozialstatus her, wie z.B. beim Kastenwesen in Indien, oder die Religion, wie bei allen abrahamistischen Glaubensrichtungen. Irgendeinen Vorwand andere auszugrenzen wird man immer finden - leider


----------

